

Whatever happened to the startup guys who founded a society in South America? - VonGuard

This was probably about 5 years ago. A couple of startup types announced on the Internet that they were moving to either Argentina or Chili (can&#x27;t remember which). They had bought up a whole buncha land and were trying to setup an Ayn Rand-style utopianist community founded on software and working together. I was hoping to check in on it and see whether or not they succeeded, but I can&#x27;t for the life of me find them online.
======
kjs3
Looks like you have your answer.

